# I'm Booked For Aruba



## Lon (Mar 5, 2015)

*Going to Aruba in April*

I have sailed a number of times in the Carib. but this trip will be just to lay out for a week on the island. I can fly there free  which makes it a pretty inexpensive trip. I visited there once as a passenger on a crusise ship but never really got to see much of the island. I would appreciate any tips or suggestions from any one that has been there and knows the ropes. I am searching out condo rentals for a week stay.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2015)

No tips here Lon, but hope you have a very nice trip, sounds great!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2015)

I haven't been but hope you have a great time.  Use sunscreen and post lots of photos here.


----------



## Lon (Mar 14, 2015)

I just finished booking a 10 night stay in Aruba for April. I visited Aruba 6  years ago as a passenger on a Carib Cruise but was just there for part of one day. It looked like a really interesting place and I am looking forward to spending more time there. I'll be taking a direct flight out of Orlando Florida via Southwest Air.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2015)

Hope you have a great time Lon, and a safe flight! nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 14, 2015)

Have a wonderful time, Lon!


----------

